# [HOW-TO] autounmask - odmaskowanie wielu pakietów

## Poe

oryginał: autounmask - unmasking packages the easy way

Na pewno wielu z was miało problemy z odmaskowaniem pakietow i ich depsów. kiedy trzeba było dodać do /etc/portage/package.unmask 5 linijek, nie było to aż tak bolesne, jednak odmaskowanie, np. kde-meta-4...?

istnieje jednak łagodny sposób na odmaskowanie pakietu wraz z jego zależnościami - autounmask.

Jak to działa? bardzo prosto:

```

# autounmask gnome-base/gnome-2.18.0

 autounmask version 0.13 (using PortageXS-0.02.06)

 Bugs and requests go to ian <ian@gentoo.org>.

 * Using repository: /usr/portage

 * Using package.keywords file: /etc/portage/package.keywords

 * Using package.unmask file: /etc/portage/package.unmask

 * Unmasking gnome-base/gnome-2.18.0 and its dependencies.. this might take a while..

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.10.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.10.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.10.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.10.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=dev-util/intltool-0.35.5 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.17.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.17.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=www-client/epiphany-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=www-client/epiphany-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=www-client/epiphany-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=www-client/epiphany-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-libs/libwnck-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/eel-2.18.0.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/eel-2.18.0.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=dev-libs/atk-1.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=dev-libs/atk-1.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.19-r1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-wm/metacity-2.18.2 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-wm/metacity-2.18.2' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-wm/metacity-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-wm/metacity-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-wm/metacity-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-wm/metacity-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-libs/pango-1.16.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-libs/pango-1.16.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-libs/pango-1.16.3 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-libs/pango-1.16.3' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-libs/pango-1.16.2 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-libs/pango-1.16.2' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/yelp-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/yelp-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-arch/file-roller-2.18.2 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=app-arch/file-roller-2.18.2' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-arch/file-roller-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=app-arch/file-roller-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/orbit-2.14.7 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.9.14 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.9.14' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnome-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnome-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-text/evince-0.8.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=app-text/evince-0.8.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-text/evince-0.8.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=app-text/evince-0.8.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=media-sound/sound-juicer-2.16.3 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gconf-2.18.0.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.10.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.10.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.17.4 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.17.4' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/zenity-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/zenity-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgtop-2.14.8 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.9.92 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.9.92' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.14.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.14.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.8.5 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.0.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.0.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.0.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.0.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-admin/pessulus-2.16.2 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=net-libs/libsoup-2.2.100 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gdm-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gdm-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gdm-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gdm-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.0-r1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=media-sound/esound-0.2.37 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=media-sound/esound-0.2.37-r1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.10.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.10.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.10.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.10.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-libs/vte-0.16.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-libs/vte-0.16.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-libs/vte-0.16.0-r1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-libs/vte-0.16.0-r1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-editors/gedit-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=app-editors/gedit-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-editors/gedit-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=app-editors/gedit-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-editors/gedit-2.18.0-r1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=app-editors/gedit-2.18.0-r1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/control-center-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/control-center-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/control-center-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/control-center-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.18.2 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.18.2' to package.unmask

 * Added '=sys-apps/hal-0.5.9' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-misc/hal-info-20070402 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=app-misc/hal-info-20070402' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-misc/alacarte-0.11.3 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-misc/alacarte-0.11.3' to package.unmask

 * Added '=net-misc/vino-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=net-misc/vino-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=mail-client/evolution-2.10.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=mail-client/evolution-2.10.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=mail-client/evolution-2.10.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=mail-client/evolution-2.10.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=media-gfx/eog-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=media-gfx/eog-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=media-gfx/eog-2.18.0.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=media-gfx/eog-2.18.0.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=media-video/totem-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=media-video/totem-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=media-video/totem-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=media-video/totem-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.8 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.8' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.8.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.8.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-session-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-session-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.8 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * done!

```

Prawda, że to nie jest przyjemne?  :Smile: 

Tak, wiem, trudno nazwać to How-to, ale na pewno będzie to przydatne dla wielu. 

pozdrawiam

----------

## bartmarian

ja jestem zdania, że należy się browarek  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

dla mnie czy dla ian!?  :Razz: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Alkohol szkodzi.

A ode mnie, dzięki za skrypt, pewnie się przyda.

----------

## jodri

SlashBeast: Wino popijane regularnie, ale w umiarkowanych ilościach przyczynia się do zmniejszenia ryzyka wystąpienia chorób serca.

Zamiast browarka nalezy sie Poe lampka wina  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

piwo (oczywiście w umiarkowanych ilościach) dobrze działa na nerki  :Wink: 

a lamką dobrego wina nie pogardzę [:

----------

## Raku

a piwo zmieszane z winem i popite wódką to najszybszy sposób na pawia. Wniosek? Nie pijcie wódki.

----------

## Poe

 *Raku wrote:*   

> a piwo zmieszane z winem i popite wódką to najszybszy sposób na pawia. Wniosek? Nie pijcie wódki.

 

piwo mu  :Wink: 

proponuję EOT, no chyba że ktoś jeszcze mi postawi piwko/winko [:

----------

